# Main > News >  "Hex Tile" Kickstarter for MapForge

## heruca

GMs looking to create beautiful area or regional-scale hex maps should check out this Kickstarter campaign by clicking on the image above.

The campaign is already funded and is now headed towards the 2nd Stretch Goal.

Be sure to watch the video in Update #2. It shows off the new features coming to MapForge v1.0.9, and previews more of the new content being developed.

----------

